# Ecc 2015



## Klippies (Sep 2, 2013)

Hi everyone,

I've been trying to find out more info about the requirements lately for getting an ECC on a tourist visa for someone who has stayed in the Philippines for more than 6 months.

There seems to be contradicting information all over the internet and would like to hear from someone who has had to apply for an ECC recently.

Most importantly which sub offices can help with this (Puerto or Iloilo) and the validity period as well as time it takes to be issued.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Philippine Bureau of Immigration website has this information below.

ALIENS TOLD: SECURE AN ECC BEFORE LEAVING PHL

Here's a list of PBI Satellite offices.

Annual Report

Another short cut, apparently your in Region VI: So all the address, phone number information is listed under Region VI below.

Other Immigration Offices


----------

